# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  Problematika e asimilimit

## alibaba

Siç dihet problemi më i madh i shqiptarëve në histori ishte asimilimi.
Fise që tashmë janë asimiluar ndër ta mund të përmendim, malazezët, boshnjakët në sanxhak, dalmatinët, istrio-romanët në gadishullin e Istrës, një pjesë e arvanitëve, pastaj fise që janë në rrezik apo janë në asimilim e sipër, pjesa tjetër e arvanitëve që mundohen t'a ruajnë gjuhën, shqipëtarët në Turqi, Bullgari, Ukrahinë, Zarë, Rumani etj
Pyetjet e mia janë:
- Nëse dikush ka arritur t'i asimilojë këta shqipëtarë, a mundemi dhe ne të bëjmë të njëjtën gjë por në kahun e kundërt d.m.th. t'i rikthejmë në identitetin e mëparshëm?
- Në çfarë mënyrë mund t'a bëjmë këtë gjë?
- A ia vlen që të sakrifikohet në këtë drejtim?
- Arsye për përgjigjen tuaj?

----------


## Esked Flase

Une mendoj se mjaftojne hallet e shumta qe kemi,pse duhet te shtojme te tjera?

----------


## Lunesta

Veshtire te behet ajo qe thua ti o Ali.

----------


## kurkushi

> Une mendoj se mjaftojne hallet e shumta qe kemi,pse duhet te shtojme te tjera?


Edhe une mendoj keshtu,por me kuptim te kundert: Kur e tere bota po ecen nga Globalizmi (Komunizmi) ku duhet te kete vetem nje gjuhe,nje fe,nje popull dhe dy parti ne bote,pse te investohet kot ne rikthimin e gjerave qe koha vet i ka gelltitur ,kur neve vet na kercenohet i njejti perfundim ,pra asimilimi sikurse atyre te tjereve.Shumica e shqiptareve te sotem,kudo qe jane,ne shqiperi apo jashte saj po luftojne me tera mjetet dhe forcat e tyre qe te asimilohen,te behen greke,sllave,italiane,arabe,amerikane etj...Perse u dashka qe te fillohet nje pune e kundert me rikthimin e identitetit kombetar te shqipetareve te asimiluarne te kaluaren kur kjo bie ndesh  me vullnetin e shumices se popullit shqiptar te sotem i cili eshte deklaruar vet per demokraci evropiane,per demokraci te sunduesve dhe asimiluesve te tij.Demokraci evropiane  per shqipteret d.m.th. nenshtrim, dorezim, dekombetarizim,deidentitetizim ,asimilim i vullnetshem!
Merruni me te arthmen se te kaluaren e humbem vete!

----------


## alibaba

Kurkush asimilimi i shqipëtarëve në evropianë ose jo varet nga vitaliteti i kombit tonë.
Çfarë do të thotë vitalitet?
Vitalitet do të thotë që nëse një shqiptar është i detyruar të bëhet grek për të siguruar nj vend pune, atëherë një shqiptar tregtar (jo biznismen) vjen hapë një kompani tregtare apo industriale dhe punëson ata shqipëtarë,Ishte vetëm një shembull i vogël, pastaj nëse ti je vital atëherë interesohesh më shuml për gjuhën shqipe edhe nëse je në gurbet, insiston edhe te të tjerët që gjuha shqipe të flitet si gjuhë amtare.
Në shekullin e XIX asnjë njeri në këtë botë nuk fliste gjuhën irlandeze, kjo është një kuriozitet i mahnitshëm.Ajo kishte mbetur si gjuhë e vdekur në librat e vjetra, ndërsa irlandezët flisnin anglisht.Pastaj dijetarë të ndryshëm irlandezë morën librat dhe ua mësuan popullit gjuhën irlandeze dhe që sot e tutje kjo gjuhë flitet në Irlandë.
Për hyrjen në Europë s'ke ç'ti bësh se është një trend në këtë kohë.Secili shtet dhe komb mundohet të hyjë në sofrën e madhe të Europës kurvë, dhe të rrëmbejë sa më shumë nga kulaçi.Derisa dhe shtetet sllave kanë hyrë dhe tentojnë të hyjnë në BE, nuk është mirë për ne që të mbesim prapa.Ndoshta në këtë Perandori të shek. 21 do të tregohemi më të suksesshëm sesa Ilirët në Perandorinë romake apo arnautët në perandorinë Otomane.
Mirëpo çështja është se derisa grekët shpenzojnë me miliona për të asimiluar të tjerët pse të mos e ruajmë ne atë që është duke humbur?

----------


## Albo

Eshte interesant "preokupimi" yt per problemin e "asimilit" te shqiptareve ne Bosnje apo ne Mal te Zi, ne nje kohe kur ke 2.5 milion shqiptare ne Kosove qe nuk kane arsimin e duhur ne gjuhen shqipe, kur ke breza te tere qe nuk kane patur mundesine qe te shkollohen ne gjuhen shqipe.




> Vitalitet do të thotë që nëse një shqiptar është i detyruar të bëhet grek për të siguruar nj vend pune, atëherë një shqiptar tregtar (jo biznismen) vjen hapë një kompani tregtare apo industriale dhe punëson ata shqipëtarë


Nje femije adoleshent i papjekur ose nje burre ne moshe madhore i papjekur mendon keshtu si ty. Une patriote shqiptare nuk njoh ata kokboshat qe i bien gjoksit dhe mburren me fjale se sa shqiptare e patriote jane, une si patriote shqiptare njoh ata prinder qe sakrifikojne gjithcka dhe shkojne e punojne pune te rendomta ne Greqi, Itali e Gjermani, ne menyre qe ata femijet e tij ne Shqiperi apo Kosove te mos u mungoje as buka e gojes, as rroba e trupit, as librat e shkolles. Keta jane patriotet e vertete shqiptare, pasi keta kane fjale pak e pune shume. Dhe puna e djersa e tyre eshte vitaliteti i vertete i shqiptarit.




> Mirëpo çështja është se derisa grekët shpenzojnë me miliona për të asimiluar të tjerët pse të mos e ruajmë ne atë që është duke humbur?


Greket shpenzojne miliona per te asimiluar te tjeret?! Nuk e dija qe shteti grek ishte kaq i pasur qe te investonte miliona per te asimiluar te tjeret. Heren e fundit qe u mundua te "asimilonte te tjeret" ishin ne lojrat olimpike te kaluar te mbajtura ne Athine, por edhe ato nuk i beri me milionat e veta, i beri me para te marra hua, qe sot jane borxhe te shtetit grek.

Ka perenduar koha e "asimilimit" or tunxh. Sot ka aguar koha e mesimit ku informacion nuk eshte me prone e njerit apo tjetrit, por eshte i hapur per te gjithe, a je i zote te mesosh dhe pervetesosh?!

Popujt avancojne jo kur e izolojne veten nga bota, por kur vjelin e bejne per vete vlerat me te mira te gjithe popujve te tjere, ashtu sic i ofrojne botes vlerat e veta. Dhe kjo nuk vlen vetem per popujt, kjo vlen edhe per individin. Meso nga amerikani, greku, serbi, turku, ate qe duhet te mesosh, ate te miren, dhe beje per vete. Por nese i bie me shkelm cdo te mire vetem se ajo eshte "greke", "amerikane" apo "turke", atehere ngelesh me gisht ne goje dhe ne vend numero.

Vitalitetin e kombit shqiptar une e shoh ne te gjithe ata shqiptare te suksesshem ne Perendim, qe me mundesine e pare qe ju dha ne ato shoqerite e huaja, ata shkelqyen.  Por qe ti ta shohesh kete, te duhet me pare qe te nxjerresh veten nga rrethi vicioz i patriotizmit me fjale.

Albo

----------


## alibaba

> Keta jane patriotet e vertete shqiptare, pasi keta kane fjale pak e pune shume. Dhe puna e djersa e tyre eshte vitaliteti i vertete i shqiptarit.


Po, e vërtetë.Nuk kam asgjë kundër.Diaspora është ajo që ka mbajtur gjallë Shqipërinë (jo atë zyrtare, por trojet e shqipeve, në përgjithësi).




> Popujt avancojne jo kur e izolojne veten nga bota, por kur vjelin e bejne per vete vlerat me te mira te gjithe popujve te tjere, ashtu sic i ofrojne botes vlerat e veta. Dhe kjo nuk vlen vetem per popujt, kjo vlen edhe per individin. Meso nga amerikani, greku, serbi, turku, ate qe duhet te mesosh, ate te miren, dhe beje per vete. Por nese i bie me shkelm cdo te mire vetem se ajo eshte "greke", "amerikane" apo "turke", atehere ngelesh me gisht ne goje dhe ne vend numero.


Megjithatë nuk do të thotë se duhet të marrim të gjitha kulturat e botës dhe të bëjmë kulturën tonë ndonjë konglomerat.




> Eshte interesant "preokupimi" yt per problemin e "asimilit" te shqiptareve ne Bosnje apo ne Mal te Zi, ne nje kohe kur ke 2.5 milion shqiptare ne Kosove qe nuk kane arsimin e duhur ne gjuhen shqipe, kur ke breza te tere qe nuk kane patur mundesine qe te shkollohen ne gjuhen shqipe.


Para lufte në Kosovë mësonim nëpër shtëpi private, jam edhe unë një nga ata nxënës.Megjithatë mësonim mirë që të gjithë.Nuk mbetëm të paarsimuar siç thua ti zotrote.
Nëpër shkolla të shtetit nuk na lejonin serbët.
Pas lufte vazhduam mësimin nëpër shkolla të shtetit.Përsëri mësimi është në një nivel normal.
Kosova është mbushur me juristë, ekonomistë, tregtarë etj që të gjithë të diplomuar por nuk ka vende pune për ta.
Kosova nuk vuan nga mungesa e arsimit.Djem e vajza vijnë edhe nga majet e bjeshkëve, marrin një banesë në Qytet dhe vazhdojnë shkollimin.Dhe të them të drejtën arrijnë shumë.

----------


## alibaba

Ti Albo mendon, se ka ardhur koha të bëhen të gjitha kombet një komb i vetëm.Je dhe ti një nga ata internacionalistët.

----------


## thorgal

> Une patriote shqiptare nuk njoh ata kokboshat qe i bien gjoksit dhe mburren me fjale se sa shqiptare e patriote jane, une si patriote shqiptare njoh ata prinder qe sakrifikojne gjithcka dhe shkojne e punojne pune te rendomta ne Greqi, Itali e Gjermani, ne menyre qe ata femijet e tij ne Shqiperi apo Kosove te mos u mungoje as buka e gojes, as rroba e trupit, as librat e shkolles. Keta jane patriotet e vertete shqiptare, pasi keta kane fjale pak e pune shume. Dhe puna e djersa e tyre eshte vitaliteti i vertete i shqiptarit.
> 
> Albo


Patriot eshte ai qe punon e lufton per vendin e vet  o Albo , mos i ngatero gjerat , njeriun qe shkon ne vend te huaj e ropatet atje per t'ju siguruar buken e gojes familjes se tij e respektojme dhe e nderojme te gjithe por kjo eshte ceshtje tjeter e s'ka te beje me patriotizmin , perkundrazi , 

Ja pra Albo mesoje se cfare do te thote patriot se si dihet jetes, ndoshta edhe  do te duhet ndonjedite 




> Alibaba
> Nëse dikush ka arritur t'i asimilojë këta shqipëtarë, a mundemi dhe ne të bëjmë të njëjtën gjë por në kahun e kundërt d.m.th. t'i rikthejmë në identitetin e mëparshëm?
> - Në çfarë mënyrë mund t'a bëjmë këtë gjë?
> - A ia vlen që të sakrifikohet në këtë drejtim?


Alibab , nje mynyre eshte duke shkruar ashtu sic ti ne kete forum ose duke shkruar ne gazeta a libra ne gjuhe te huaja

----------


## alibaba

> Alibab , nje mynyre eshte duke shkruar ashtu sic ti ne kete forum ose duke shkruar ne gazeta a libra ne gjuhe te huaja


Thorgal, më fal, nuk kuptova.Për çfarë flet konkretisht.

----------


## thorgal

> Thorgal, më fal, nuk kuptova.Për çfarë flet konkretisht.


doja te them qe ngritja e ketij problemi  dhe mos'harimi  i ketyre shqiptareve eshte dicka e mire gjithashtu , dhe se duhet shkruar per ta me shume sidomos ne gjuhe te huaja ,

----------


## kurkushi

[QUOTE]


> Kurkush asimilimi i shqipëtarëve në evropianë ose jo varet nga vitaliteti i kombit tonë.


Po varet sigurisht por nje luge kos  e ben detin te bardhe nese ai vet eshte i Zi!



> Çfarë do të thotë vitalitet?


Vitalitet do te thote shendet,force jetesore.Vita=Jeta nga Italishtja!



> Vitalitet do të thotë që nëse një shqiptar është i detyruar të bëhet grek për të siguruar nj vend pune, atëherë një shqiptar tregtar (jo biznismen) vjen hapë një kompani tregtare apo industriale dhe punëson ata shqipëtarë,


Po por cilit shqiptar tregtar te sotem po i le greku dhe evrpoa sot  te hape nje kompani dhe te punesoje ata qe flasin shqip?Me ke ben tregeti shqiperia sot?Me grekun 90 %  dhe pak me Italianin,sepse evropa keshtu ka urdheruar!




> Në shekullin e XIX asnjë njeri në këtë botë nuk fliste gjuhën irlandeze, kjo është një kuriozitet i mahnitshëm.Ajo kishte mbetur si gjuhë e vdekur në librat e vjetra, ndërsa irlandezët flisnin anglisht.Pastaj dijetarë të ndryshëm irlandezë morën librat dhe ua mësuan popullit gjuhën irlandeze dhe që sot e tutje kjo gjuhë flitet në Irlandë.


Po por Irlandezet,fene e kishin te perbashket me armiqt e tyre angleze,gjersa shqiptaret,kane fe te ndryshme nga pushtuesit e tyre çka luan rolin kryesor ne kriminalitetin boteror kunder shqiptareve!



> Për hyrjen në Europë s'ke ç'ti bësh se është një trend në këtë kohë.


Per te marret gjithçka eshte trend dhe mode!I dijturi nuk vrapon pas mbeturirave te huaja por krijon te mirat e veta me te cilat terheqe te huajt ti sherbejne...


> Secili shtet dhe komb mundohet të hyjë në sofrën e madhe të Europës kurvë, dhe të rrëmbejë sa më shumë nga kulaçi.Derisa dhe shtetet sllave kanë hyrë dhe tentojnë të hyjnë në BE, nuk është mirë për ne që të mbesim prapa.


Jo secili shtet dhe komb,por vetem ata qe s`kane ende shtete dhe kombe te verteta dhe te pavarura apo jane varferuar gjer ne palce... dhe me hyrjen ne Shtallen e madhe te kafsheve evropiane si lypes dhe sherbetor te pa identitet duan ti hedhin brengat ,semurjet dhe urine e tyre aty ne kembim te kafshates se gojes.Kesaj i thone vetvrasje vullnetare kombetare!Duhet te kesh vlerat tuaja qe te bashkohesh me dike si i barabarte me te,perndryshej...skllaveria te eshte e siguruar...!  


> Ndoshta në këtë Perandori të shek. 21 do të tregohemi më të suksesshëm sesa Ilirët në Perandorinë romake apo arnautët në perandorinë Otomane.


Kjo "ndoshta" nuk kryen pune asgje,aq sa lutjet e thata te priftit apo hoxhes.Pa pune s`ka asgje! Gjermanet thone : Geht nichts kommt nichts!
S`shkon asgje ,s`vjen asgje!



> Mirëpo çështja është se derisa grekët shpenzojnë me miliona për të asimiluar të tjerët pse të mos e ruajmë ne atë që është duke humbur?


Greket s`shpenzojne miliona per te asimiluar te tjeret,kjo eshte e pavertete
per mua.Greket s`kane per vehte e le me te japin edhe per te blere te huajt...Eshte evropa ajo qe po shpenzon miliona dhe miliarda te asimiloje popujt jo evropiane permes Greqise qe ti asimiloje dhe beje per vehte si skllever te ardhshem,meqe kriza ekonomike kapitaliste eshte ajo qe evropen e beri kaq "zemermire" kundrejt popujve te cilet nje shekull me pare vet i ka terrorizuar gjer ne zhdukje!...Bashkimi dhe integrimi Evropian i sotem jane vetem nje bashkim per rindarje,per te formuar zona dhe kufinj te ri te interesave ekonomike dhe politike e jo assesi per te miren e tere njerezimit evropian qe hyn ne kete kaos=Shtalle "demokratik"!
Gjithnje ne bote dhe evrope kur vjen kriza ekonomike... del nje Rrene e re, me nje emer te ri dhe lekure te re por me trupin e saj te vjeter,qe propagandon jete me te lumtur per kopene njerezore te padijtur,edhe pa punuar fare,vetem e vetem gjersa ti fuse ne grusht...

----------


## amaro

asimilimi eshte pjese e modes, ne pergjithesi ka sukses koleksioni vjeshte - dimer i mbijeteses. Nuk e di nga i vin ne tru kto imagjinata te brishta ideale fashiste Alibabes. Nje gje te tille e ka bere dhe e ben İzraeli ku edhe nga  afrika ka asimiluar  zezak hebrenj por siç e dini hebrenjve neper bote kur kthehen i jepet diçka nje stimul sepse ai jeton ne token e premtuar.
Me shqiptaret eshte shume me ndryshe sepse per nje pjese te madhe emigrantesh shqiperia kurre nuk ka qene dhe do jete toka e Premtuar.

----------


## amaro

Ne turqi ka shume shqiptar qe nuk e pranojne se jan shqiptar.!!

----------


## dizer7

Asimilimi eshte ne kohet qe jetojme problemi me kryesore sidomos per vendin tone qe ishte i papergatitur per te perballuar me kujdes hyrjen e kaq shume lloje kulturash nga te gjitha anet.
Me e keqe akoma eshte se ka mjaft tipa qe shikojne nga greqia ne kohen qe ky vend eshte i fundit ne evrope si nga kultura ashtu dhe nga zhvillimi.
Sic dihet,sherimi per semundjen e asimilimit,eshte patriotizmi qe shoqerohet  me diturine e historise te vendit  tone.ky eshte kombinimi i perkryer qe siguron trashegimine e treditave dhe te gjuhes sone ne brezat e ardhshem.

Kur them patriotizmi,nuk flas as per partizane e as per luftra.Sot patriotizmi eshte nje kuptim ideologjik.Jam patriot dmth perpiqem me cdo mundesi qe traditat qe kam marre nga prinderit ti kaloj te brezi tjeter bashke me gjihen dhe zakonet.Gjithashtu perhap NDJENJEN E SHQIPTARIZMIT jo vetem te shqiptaret po edhe te te huajt.Kjo e fundit eshte pika me kyce.

Njeriu qe nuk eshte krenar per popullin e vet,nuk i harrin kurre qellimet e tij sepse truri duhet te kete vetebesim qe te funksionoje ne drejtimin qe kerkojme.

kush ka lexuar psikologji,e di shume mire kete.

Asimilimi luftohet dhe nuk do shuma te medha lekesh ,do vetem nje drejtim te sakte te ideologjise se popullit.

Si harriten hebrejte te mbijetojne me urejtjen kaq te madhe qe e kane pase popujt e gjithe botes,dhe sot bejne ligjin kudo!?Mbijetuan se ata u mesojne brezave te rinj se jane populli i zgjedhur dhe me i dashur i zotit!!!!!!  Kjo ideologji,sado e thjeshte  apo idjote qe duket te disa,ka nje rol rol gjigand ne krenarine e njeriut.Kjo eshte baza per te krijuar njerez te zgjuar dhe er te siguruar jetgjatesine e shpirtit shqiptar.

----------


## alibaba

http://www.montenegroholidays.com/

_The Slavic colonisation of the Balkan Peninsula occurred during VI century. It is believed that the predecessors of Montenegrins came from an area in the north called Slavia and were known as the Velet and Odobriti tribes. The Velet and Odobriti tribes longed for the warmer waters of the Mediterranean Sea and settled in the Roman province of Prevalis. There they found the urban Roman settlements of Kotor, Risan, Budva, Bar, Ulcinj and Duklja, which lie within the borders of present-day Montenegro and also the native Illyrian tribes._

Këto dy fise pra Veleti dhe Odobriti ishin fiset e vetme sllave të ardhura në Mal të Zi.Veleti siç duket të vendosur në afërsi të bjeshkës së Veleqikut të cilës me gjasë i kanë lënë emrin, janë zhdukur sipas një legjende nga Dedali Bratoshi i pari i fisit Kastrat që ishte vendosur më pas po në ato troje.Fisi tjetër Odobriti ka mbetur për të sllavizuar më pas arbërit dhe vllehët.
Nga fiset që janë sllavizuar duhet përmendur:
*Bjellopavlliq* -- në shqip Palbardhaj, që sipas një legjende kanë prejardhjen nga djali i vogël i Lekë Dukagjint, Pal Bardhi
*Kuçi* -- gjatë shekujve të fundit përbëhet njikohësisht nga pjesëtarë malazezë dhe shqipëtarë.
*Drekalloviqi* -- një vëllazëri e fisit Kuç, në shqip Ndrekaj.Në disa dokumente osmane përmendet trimi shqiptar Lalë Ndreka në krye të 1500 luftëtarëve kuçjanë.
*Bratonozhiqi* -- Vëllazëria e Thikave.
*Piperi, Ozriniqi, Vasojeviqi*  -- sipas një legjende që qarkullon te shqipëtarët dhe malazezët këta kanë prejardhje të përbashkët me fiset shqiptare Hot dhe Krasniq.
*Vukmiroviq* -- Bukumirët
*Mugosha* -- nga një fis vllah Mataguzi etj.

----------


## alibaba

http://www.istrianet.org/istria/ling...eno/index2.htm

Në këtë site shohim emrat e fshatrava të vllehëve të Istrës.Njihen edhe me emrat Çiçë dhe Çiribirë.Numri i tyre sot është rreth njëmijë
*Buzet* -- buzët
*Katun* -- katund
*Gradinje* -- gardh
*Letaj* -- lehtë
*Sucodru* -- kodër

----------


## alibaba

*Shqiptarët në Rumani*
_Deputetja mashtruese_ 

Problemi i vetëm i shqiptarëve të Rumanisë është deputetja mashtruese që përfaqëson shqiptarët në Parlamentin rumun. Uana Manaresku, e cila iu afrua shqiptarëve si një simpatizante e tyre, duke hedhur më pas kandidaturën për debutete e minorancës shqiptare. Me një veprim të jashtëligjshëm, ajo mundi të depërtojë në Parlament, duke marrë postin përkatës. Që prej 4 vjetësh shqiptarët nuk kanë përfaqësuesin e vet në Parlamentin rumun, madje rrezikohen për t'u shpërbërë nga deputetja që gjoja përfaqëson këtë minorancë. "Bashkësia Kulturore e Shqiptarëve të Rumanisë" ka denoncuar veprimin e deputetes mashtruese, madje ajo ka kërkuar ndihmë edhe nga Ambasada Shqiptare në Rumani, që të ndërhyjnë zyrtarisht për të larguar "simpatizanten" e tyre, por deri tani s'është bërë asgjë. Kështu është gjendja e shqipëtarëve të Rumanisë, mes përpjekjeve për një jetë më të mirë dhe luftës për të ruajtur me forcë identitetin e tyre. 

http://www.kosovaelire.com/historia_...etnerumani.php

D.m.th. këta shqipëtarë luftojnë për identitet, ndërsa vëllezërit tanë këtu e quajnë fashizëm po tu ndihmohet atyre sadopak.

----------


## alibaba

Gjithsesi, gjatë gjithë mesjetës krahina e bashkësi të tëra, si Kuçi, Markajt (Markoviçët), Pastroviçët, Piprët, Gjurashët (Cërnojeviçët) etj., njihen si shqiptare. 

http://historia.shqiperia.com/mesjeta/index.php

----------


## Qafir Arnaut

> Pyetjet e mia janë:
> - Nëse dikush ka arritur t'i asimilojë këta shqipëtarë, a mundemi dhe ne të bëjmë të njëjtën gjë por në kahun e kundërt d.m.th. t'i rikthejmë në identitetin e mëparshëm?


vetem nqs i jep atyre arsye per ta bere kete.




> - Në çfarë mënyrë mund t'a bëjmë këtë gjë?


Me lufte dhe placke (loot)




> - A ia vlen që të sakrifikohet në këtë drejtim?


une me gjithe deshire do sakrifikoja Albon




> - Arsye për përgjigjen tuaj?



Jam fetar!

----------

